# People Downtown sure are friendly.



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The guy's frantic motions are pretty amusing, and the Dropkick Murphys' song goes well


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

It's just sort of what was on the radio. I had to edit it over the sound though, because it was horrible garble, as the dashcam's microphone is too sensitive for my loud music. I could have even edited it to be the EXACT part of the song too, I am sure, but really did not feel like trying to figure out how to do that.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Haha! He must have been having a GREAT day


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, that's something you just don't see everyday. LOL! I bet it improved your own mood tremendously. Pay it forward!


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

I was in a good mood as it was, this was the icing on the cake. I think I am a rather chipper fellow. Possibly maniacally happy most of the time.

Still though, I had to say that when I ride my bike, I often contemplate doing just this. I mean...who wouldn't want to do that?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The-Dullahan said:


> Still though, I had to say that when I ride my bike, I often contemplate doing just this. I mean...who wouldn't want to do that?


If your luck is anything like mine, the light would change green before you made it back to the bike and there would be no vehicle left...


----------

